# Hgh is life - bones are life



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)

This formula here determines your physical value in this world . doctors know this they don’t want you to have it. I was almost too late, but found this shithole site. anyways wish me luck boys


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bones are destiny


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 1, 2020)

Everyone needs to inject asap. Thinking about upping my dose to 7.5 iu.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 1, 2020)

nelson said:


> Everyone needs to inject asap. Thinking about upping my dose to 7.5 iu.


How is your experience?


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 1, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> How is your experience?


Great. Growing, getting strong, and sleeping well.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 1, 2020)

nelson said:


> Great. Growing, getting strong, and sleeping well.


Really? Bigger bones already? Where


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 1, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Really? Bigger bones already? Where


I've grown 1cm during the last 3 months but have only been using it for one month


----------



## Almu (Mar 1, 2020)

What is it good for


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 1, 2020)

indeed hgh is legit but it is 2 late 4 me.


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> indeed hgh is legit but it is 2 late 4 me.


How old are you?


nelson said:


> I've grown 1cm during the last 3 months but have only been using it for one month


Age?


Almu said:


> What is it good for


Height, frame, facial bones, muscle, sleep, athletic ability, anti aging, possibly dick if combined with other techniques . Basically everything that matters


----------



## Almu (Mar 1, 2020)

mattzdeb said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Age?
> 
> Height, frame, facial bones, muscle, sleep, athletic ability, anti aging, possibly dick if combined with other techniques . Basically everything that matters


I dont want to get taller tho
And im 18 alsmost 19 too late I guess


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 1, 2020)

mattzdeb said:


> How old are you?


I'm 23 JFL


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> I'm 23 JFL


Yeah the feeling of being too late sucks. I’d kill to go back in time


Almu said:


> I dont want to get taller tho
> And im 18 alsmost 19 too late I guess


Maybe not too late . I’m 16 almost 17 I have already reached my fathers height and have a good amount of hair, but the males in my family change a lot in 20s (bone wise), so I got some time


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 1, 2020)

mattzdeb said:


> Yeah the feeling of being too late sucks. I’d kill to go back in time
> 
> Maybe not too late . I’m 16 almost 17 I have already reached my fathers height and have a good amount of hair, but the males in my family change a lot in 20s (bone wise), so I got some time


bro 1 year is enough to grow crazy bones if you work out and inejct hgh 

trust 1 year hgh during teens = ascension 

it is the testosterone + hgh that creates big jaw and big cheekbones


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro 1 year is enough to grow crazy bones if you work out and inejct hgh
> 
> trust 1 year hgh during teens = ascension
> 
> it is the testosterone + hgh that creates big jaw and big cheekbones


Yeah this is what I desperately need . Ive been grinding for money. Not gonna mess around with test at 17 though. In the summer as I’m blasting hgh I’m gonna be working out everyday lifting, sprints, swimming, Sleeping 10 hours every night, eating in a surplus, spiking insulin ,taking k2 as well . Studying endocrine system rn instead of doing hw... this is my last shot in this fucked world tbh . Also literally nobody blasts hgh before 16 they all start around 17 if they are early enough and they all seem to reap positive results


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 1, 2020)

these incels are getting false hope.

growth hormone is ONE growth factor out of a DOZEN.

it isn't even what regulates growth, again, it's just a factor.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 1, 2020)

Almu said:


> What is it good for


everything


----------



## .👽. (Mar 1, 2020)

nelson said:


> Everyone needs to inject asap. Thinking about upping my dose to 7.5 iu.


Does it work after growth has finished tho


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 1, 2020)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> jfl, i am correct in that this will not affect cheekbones what so ever?


maybe in conjunction with IGF-1, DHT, testosterone, flurbiprofen, high dose mk4 etc etc.


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 1, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Does it work after growth has finished tho


What do you mean by finished? When natty growth levels slow? When your growth plates fuse?


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

You need both bones and skin (collagen) 

Everything else in this life is cope


----------



## .👽. (Mar 1, 2020)

nelson said:


> What do you mean by finished? When natty growth levels slow? When your growth plates fuse?


I mean when you are out of puberty.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 1, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> maybe in conjunction with IGF-1, DHT, testosterone, flurbiprofen, high dose mk4 etc etc.


It doesn't guarantee you will get those cheekbones though. How your body changes/reacts to HGH is dependent on GENETICS.


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 1, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I mean when you are out of puberty.


If your growth plates are not fused you can always grow.


mido the slayer said:


> You need both bones and skin (collagen)
> 
> Everything else in this life is cope


And nw0


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> these incels are getting false hope.
> 
> growth hormone is ONE growth factor out of a DOZEN.
> 
> it isn't even what regulates growth, again, it's just a factor.


I’m farthest from incel. And I know it is only one factor . My expectations are not that high and I don’t even need hgh I just want to be in the 1% so I never have to worry about blackpills


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 1, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> these incels are getting false hope.
> 
> growth hormone is ONE growth factor out of a DOZEN.
> 
> it isn't even what regulates growth, again, it's just a factor.


Bro just tell me man; what should I take to maximize my MSE/MSDO Gains. It basically mimics puberty but at a arbitrary rate of 12 mms.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 1, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Bro just tell me man; what should I take to maximize my MSE/MSDO Gains. It basically mimics puberty but at a arbitrary rate of 12 mms.


I fucking told you already you utter retard, do you want me to fly over to wherever you live and break it down one by one? growth hormone, mk4 and flurbiprofen are the best things you can administrate exogenously.


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 1, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> these incels are getting false hope.
> 
> growth hormone is ONE growth factor out of a DOZEN.
> 
> it isn't even what regulates growth, again, it's just a factor.


So no chance to grow facial bones?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 1, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> So no chance to grow facial bones?


All depends on pubertal timing. 

But you can ofc, we see this in patients with acromegaly, their craniofacial structure enlargens along with every bone in their body, even after puberty. But to emulate the IGF-1 scoring of these patients we'd have to be administrating upwards of 15-20iu's daily, which is absurd. Also, those with acromegaly are immune to the effect glucose has on GH secretion, meaning they are constantly producing GH. 

I mean it's possible, but you'd need to get on it quick if you wanna see changes.


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> So no chance to grow facial bones?


Nobody ever said that . Look at dyorotic’s facial bone hypothesis post. He’s just saying hgh is only one factor . I’ve seen facial bone growth just from using only supplements and eating insanely well to fuel the process.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 30, 2021)

mattzdeb said:


> Nobody ever said that . Look at dyorotic’s facial bone hypothesis post. He’s just saying hgh is only one factor . I’ve seen facial bone growth just from using only supplements and eating insanely well to fuel the process.


Wdym by eating insanely well? What foods do you recommend?


----------



## WonderChad (Jul 1, 2021)

I heard hgh will just accelerate growth plates. Can someone confirm


----------



## Deleted member 12119 (Jul 1, 2021)

too late for me at 23


----------



## Soalian (Jul 1, 2021)

Isn't it possible to remodel bones with HGH in adulthood ?


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

nelson said:


> Everyone needs to inject asap. Thinking about upping my dose to 7.5 iu.


What results/experienced have u noticed while being on HGH? Are u taking anything else besides that? Be detailed bro, im in puberty heavily considering getting on this


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> What results/experienced have u noticed while being on HGH? Are u taking anything else besides that? Be detailed bro, im in puberty heavily considering getting on this


hgh is a pipe dream for 99.9% of people because it's EXTREMELY expensive its like 100k for 1 inch of height alongside other side effects that come with it


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> hgh is a pipe dream for 99.9% of people because it's EXTREMELY expensive its like 100k for 1 inch of height alongside other side effects that come with it


what are some of the side effects that come with it? U can buy illegal hgh for much cheaper, thinking abt getting unto peptides. I'm 5'11, and still have time, i just need bigger more robust bones


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what are some of the side effects that come with it? U can buy illegal hgh for much cheaper, thinking abt getting unto peptides. I'm 5'11, and still have time, i just need bigger more robust bones


Acne, Kidney Disease, Cholesterol issues, other hormones go to wack, tumor formation, gyno, liver damage, enlarged heart (whole host of other issues that come with it) 

there's a lot of shit that can go wrong in puberty if you take it tbh
that's why doctors barely ever use it unless special scenarios


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Acne, Kidney Disease, Cholesterol issues, other hormones go to wack, tumor formation, gyno, liver damage, enlarged heart (whole host of other issues that come with it)
> 
> there's a lot of shit that can go wrong in puberty if you take it tbh
> that's why doctors barely ever use it unless special scenarios


*FUCK, ig it's over for me then. Do you recommend taking anything puberty? Shit i just want to be taller and have better bones ARRGHHH*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *FUCK, ig it's over for me then. Do you recommend taking anything puberty? Shit i just want to be taller and have better bones ARRGHHH*


could take mk677 ratpiss from ali baba, but HGH even illegally is still very expensive although cheaper i guess

peptides to boost hgh production but height is all genetical, you're 5'11 anyways height is the least of your problems past 5'10 it's a game of *FACE*


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> could take mk677 ratpiss from ali baba, but HGH even illegally is still very expensive although cheaper i guess
> 
> peptides to boost hgh production but height is all genetical, you're 5'11 anyways height is the least of your problems past 5'10 it's a game of *FACE*


do peptides have the same sides as HGH?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 2, 2021)

thyroid hormones are as important if not more


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Acne, Kidney Disease, Cholesterol issues, other hormones go to wack, tumor formation, gyno, liver damage, enlarged heart (whole host of other issues that come with it)
> 
> there's a lot of shit that can go wrong in puberty if you take it tbh
> that's why doctors barely ever use it unless special scenarios


@Niko @WadlowMaxxing @Henry_Gandy 

*Thoughts?*


----------



## cloUder (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *FUCK, ig it's over for me then. Do you recommend taking anything puberty? Shit i just want to be taller and have better bones ARRGHHH*


2nd growth spurt, ive seen so many fat guys with a stunted growth spurt go to the gym, start losing weight, their hgh and T increases and they grow into their twenties


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> do peptides have the same sides as HGH?


nah it's not literal HGH, they just boost HGH production afaik


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> thyroid hormones are important


how do u improve those and why are they important?


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

cloUder said:


> 2nd growth spurt, ive seen so many fat guys with a stunted growth spurt go to the gym, start losing weight, their hgh and T increases and they grow into their twenties


im already very lean, full on sixpack


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @Niko @WadlowMaxxing @Henry_Gandy
> 
> *Thoughts?*


Most people won't recommend it either in puberty to retardcels in this forum but what do I know, if anyone in this forum has ACTUALLY taken it then i'd trust them but most people here have never taken hgh since it's too expensive


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> how do u improve those and why are they important?











FORGET TESTOSTERONE, THYROID HORMONES ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT FOR CRANIOFACIAL DEVELOPMENT (AKA BONES)


THYROID HORMONES ARE SEVERELY UNDERRATED ON THIS FORUM. https://www.nature.com/articles/s41574-019-0304-5 ACCORDING TO THIS ARTICLE, TESTOSTERONE DOESN'T DO SHIT FOR BONE DEVELOPMENT COMPARED TO THYROID HORMONES. IT'S ALL BASED ON THYROID HORMONES. BONUS TIPS FOR THYROID HORMONE MAXXING FROM...




looksmax.org




sorry for cringe low effort thread i need to repost


----------



## cloUder (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> im already very lean, full on sixpack


well its kinda like something to take advantage of if u used to be fat, it probably wont even work but ive seen it happen


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 2, 2021)

This is typical black and white aspie thinking. The make-up of your bones is written in your genetic code. No amount of hgh will change that


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Most people won't recommend it either in puberty to retardcels in this forum but what do I know, if anyone in this forum has ACTUALLY taken it then i'd trust them but most people here have never taken hgh since it's too expensive


ik @Niko and @Henry_Gandy both have taken HGH dk about @WadlowMaxxing , both have noticed great results from both, so interesting to see what they have to say on the risk/reward


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> ik @Niko and @Henry_Gandy both have taken HGH dk about @WadlowMaxxing , both have noticed great results from both, so interesting to see what they have to say on the risk/reward


I guess it's dosage and individual reaction to it as well

some people might actually be much more risky to the side effects even with small doses
the geneticspill affects everything


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> This is typical black and white aspie thinking. The make-up of your bones is written in your genetic code. No amount of hgh will change that


https://looksmax.org/threads/epigenetic-role-in-human-development-megathread.246842/



Yahyeet said:


> This is typical black and white aspie thinking. The make-up of your bones is written in your genetic code. No amount of hgh will change that


defeated mentality, cope post in general, sad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 2, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/epigenetic-role-in-human-development-megathread.246842/
> 
> 
> defeated mentality, cope post in general, sad tbh


You are pathetic


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 2, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> You are pathetic


*We're on a looksmaxx site for a reason, sick of the deaftist, nihilistic mentality regarding genes. Yes they matter, but if that was everything than why looksmaxx.

If @Amnesia and @Salludon haven't taught/inspired you than idk what will*


----------



## UglyGod360 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> You are pathetic


No actually you're pathetic


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> What results/experienced have u noticed while being on HGH? Are u taking anything else besides that? Be detailed bro, im in puberty heavily considering getting on this


Don’t consider just do it 

1.5inch growth


----------



## Lux (Aug 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @Niko @WadlowMaxxing @Henry_Gandy
> 
> *Thoughts?*


all true but over exaggerated & all depends on how much you use. Heart & thyroid growth are the main ones imo. Will hurt your longevity in general injecting the stuff is a trade off.


----------



## Incoming (Aug 10, 2021)

nelson said:


> Don’t consider just do it
> 
> 1.5inch growth


Age? How long were you dosing for?


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 10, 2021)

Niko said:


> all true but over exaggerated & all depends on how much you use. Heart & thyroid growth are the main ones imo. Will hurt your longevity in general injecting the stuff is a trade off.


What is the ideal.dosage for getting gains while warding off these side effects?


----------



## Lux (Aug 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> What is the ideal.dosage for getting gains while warding off these side effects?


right now I really don't think there is a perfect dose; my opinion on this stuff has been changing a lot as I keep learning. Definitely don't think everyone should be blasting like I was pushing a couple months ago.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

nelson said:


> Great. Growing, getting strong, and sleeping well.


Have you run MK? Does it compare at all?


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 11, 2021)

Incoming said:


> Age? How long were you dosing for?


Over a year 18 now 19


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Have you run MK? Does it compare at all?


Yeah before hgh, idk didn’t take blood test but it made me really hungry


----------



## eren1 (Mar 10, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> nah it's not literal HGH, they just boost HGH production afaik


which peptides? taking collagen rn


----------



## prettyboyy (Mar 11, 2022)

Too late for me at 17?


----------



## Mewton (Mar 12, 2022)

Keep coping with hgh until you finally realize it also grows the midface, ears, nose and hips


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 12, 2022)

Legit


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jun 9, 2022)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> thyroid hormones are as important if not more


Is there come back growth for cranio facial development in the treatment of hypothyroid?


----------

